# Sig Request



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I would love a new JDS sig


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I would make one but I have no photoshop skills Good luck finding someone to do it


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll try to get something in tomorrow.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice, Thanks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hope this works.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, that does work. Its a bit darker than the last one, which is nice.


----------

